# tried sweet potato for the 1st time today



## big steve

will probably be the last time too!

was like eating mashed up turnip!


----------



## olliel

nasty mashed mate roasted with some chill and garlic and it nice


----------



## damerush

Just started having these more often, I can't get enough of them. Crisp them in the oven more like a jacket potato and then add some kind of chillied mince and veg, top off with cottage cheese!


----------



## Barker

bad isnt it


----------



## Dux

I keep meaning to take the plunge and try them, but is 200g of regular jacket potato really that bad, especially considering I only eat them an hour or so after training.


----------



## puurboi

Mashed, fried, baked - tastes fúcking fantastic mate, ya weird for not liking it.


----------



## andymc88

I love them me it might take a few meals to get used to them


----------



## kingdale

i love them i do them like jacket spuds with a big juicy sirloin steak


----------



## Irish Beast

Its one of them foods that is okay in small portions. Bit like carrots in that sense and also the same colour..

Coincidence? I think not

Orange things are generally only tolerable in small amounts. Ginger people being a prime example


----------



## kingdale

i can eat loads of it. so much better than normal spuds. amazed how many people aint keen


----------



## oldskoolcool

The only thing wrong is the mass wind effect it has lol.


----------



## kingdale

^^ i wondered why lately ive been having smelliest farts ever wonder if sweet spuds are to blame


----------



## billytides

Hahaha, that's too bad to hear. I love sweet potatoes. Adding some brown sugar to them is phenomenal! Sweet potatoes also have a ton of minerals. Make sure you're getting enough trace minerals in your diet!


----------



## Pictor

Sweet potatoe wedges... Mmmm


----------



## Contest

I tend to steam mine. I've read by cooking them any other way there GI value raises considorably. That's just me being picky though lol.


----------



## Dux

I had a couple today with 2 chicken breasts for my post workout meal, first time ever, they tasted like...... A potato that was sweet, so they're very aptly named.

I'll definitely be having them again, something different to have instead of rice and regular potatoes.


----------



## Riddar

damerush said:


> Just started having these more often, I can't get enough of them. Crisp them in the oven more like a jacket potato and then add some kind of chillied mince and veg, top off with cottage cheese!


Gonna pick some up this week myself and give them a try. I'm a bugger for all things sweet so I'm sure I'll like them, might add some chillied mince myself, sounds delicious! yum yum.


----------



## Tassotti

Potatoes shouldn't be orange !


----------



## Guest

X2 on the wedges they are bang on with evoo and salt n pepper.... Bang tidy

But the mash tbh fvcks me off its a let down the bastard


----------



## achilles88

sweet potato with tuna and cottage cheese cant go wrong mate


----------



## Guest

Dont mind it however it comes, wedges are the nicest tho, evo and rock salt on em then roast. winner!


----------



## jed

sweet potato wedges with cajun spices, match made in heaven


----------



## fitrut

baked sweet potato chips in the oven other day, really nice


----------



## WillP

Try them mashed, mixed with tuna, red pepper and onion, moulded into burgers - oven cook for half hour at 200 degrees! AMAZING!


----------



## alr124

Don't ever dis sweet potatoes again. <3 sweet potato


----------



## eezy1

i eat loads of french fries =p do they do a sweet potato french frie?


----------



## UKBenC

Im with you mate they are rank


----------



## Hendrix

Cot into chunks, put in a baking tray S&P, olive oil, toss, then roast for 30 mins. Awesome mate


----------



## skinso

Cut them into chunks, place on a tray, sprinkle with chilli flakes and stick in the oven, beautiful!!


----------



## madmuscles

Mashed sweet potato, with normal mash and mashed carrot, a little salt, hot pepper and olive oil..heaven.


----------

